# Ok! I got to use the camera!



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

My son let me use his camera today - I tried my best to get some pix but ginger was NOT cooperating - she looks like she thinks I am torturing her! lol Here we go! these will be Teddy - (and his adorable face lol) You can see the silver beige color too.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I couldn't get the red eye out!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Some of Ginger -ignoring me! lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

More! There is one of Ginger at her post (by the window so she can bark!)


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Well as you can see I need more practice at this! but my shoulder is killing me now from using the mouse! so gotta go rest it! enjoy the and any advice welcom!


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

They look great!! Teddy has very sweet eyes and Ginger's say exactly how she feels about the whole camera thing. LOL!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Great pics! Teddy is soo cute and very photogenic. You can sure tell Ginger was not thrilled about it. lol 

Teddy really is a doll!


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

They are beautiful!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Great shots! They are gorgeous dogs. I've found that it is difficult to get the red eye out of dogs' eyes sometimes. The software I have isn't as effective on dogs as on people. I wind up using Photoshop's clone tool to do it. If you have a special picture that you want to print, I'm sure mercymoon or I can tweak it for you.


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Teddie is so sweet!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh they look great...I love Teddy's color! 

Some of my guys are the same way about the camera...most shots are of them running the other way! 

I end up taking 20 pictures and deleting over half that are either too fuzzy or there is no subject in the picture anymore...it ran in another room!:banghead:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks you guys! I had fun doint this! Next time maybe I will pose them on my bed - on a sunny day when light coming in. Have to ask my son to borrow camera again!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Aww they both look great!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Fabulous looking dogs. Never saw Teddy looking so great and I especially like the pic of Ginger on top of the crate. Looks like this cut will be not to hard to manage, while your shoulder is hurting. I think you did a great job taking these pictures. Taking pictures of animals is not easy, they never seem to want to cooperate.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Fabulous looking dogs. Never saw Teddy looking so great and I especially like the pic of Ginger on top of the crate. Looks like this cut will be not to hard to manage, while your shoulder is hurting. I think you did a great job taking these pictures. Taking pictures of animals is not easy, they never seem to want to cooperate.


Thanks! I wore myself out but I forgot to post th epix in the snowuits so I will do.:whoo:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

What pretty babies you have. I love that first picture of Ginger. It's like she's saying "lalalalalalala you aren't hheeeerrreeee, lalalalala"


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow, I think Teddy is gorgeous! Oh, I love Silvers! :drool:

Great pictures of your gang! Maybe you will get a digital
camera for Christmas so you can post more pictures for us
every now and then! :lol:


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

He has a really sweet face, very "puppy" like and sweet in the way he looks at the camera.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Gigit said:


> He has a really sweet face, very "puppy" like and sweet in the way he looks at the camera.


Yes he is the forever puppy - lol always in puppy mode.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh, I love the pictures! You can just see Teddy's personality coming though in the pictures what a happy go lucky additued.
Ginger is very pretty. I can also see she hates her picture being taken. You will have to be very sneaky with her. lol
Sorry about your shoulder. I hope it feels better soon.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks - me too! surgery in Jan.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

They are both beautiful.
Lovely colours.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

